# How do I trim shower walls?



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

A few years ago we replaced our tub/shower walls with one of those surround kits. I'm still trying to figure out how to trim around it. Any ideas? I have found kits online this morning, but they cost more than the walls did. I just want something simple that gives the shower a "finished" look. 

TIA


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Ones I have used have strips that lock in the sheets , have to be glued like the sheets, then caulk around the bottom at the tub, use plastic moulding at the ceiling.......fit it all before you put it up, then apply the glue.....


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

There are various PVC mouldings made, maybe one would work for your shower.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Ususally the sheet rock over laps the edges. I would look for some plastic edge strips found with 4x8 panneling supplies.


----------



## vapork (Dec 26, 2011)

you can get ceramic tile trim at lowes that is 4" wide that would trim it out andlook good.it is fairly cheap as well


----------

